

Web.com: Weblock program will be opt-in not opt-out - larrys
http://domainnamewire.com/2014/01/22/web-com-weblock-program-will-be-opt-in-not-opt-out/

======
larrys
Summary:

"“Candidly, we did not do a good job in wording that [email],” Teichman said.
“Every one of those customers is getting a call. It’s not our intention to
enroll anyone in a program they don’t want.”

